
Google Maps ditches misguided walking calorie counter - kolbe
https://www.engadget.com/2017/10/17/google-maps-calorie-ios-test-dump/
======
coreyp_1
I actually think that this is a cool feature. Are people so over-sensitive
that they think that a pink cupcake targets women? I just assumed that pink
worked with the color scheme and was "cute".

I thought that having the (projected) calorie counting feature was a nice
addition. There are plenty of apps that will tell you how many calories you
burn _after_ the fact. I don't know of any that predict how many you can burn
based on locations.

